# success with grapewood?



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

so I know most people hate it because it gets moldy, but joshs frogs sells it and says that after the initial molding it does well

The reason I ask is that I have grapevines on my property and some have awesome shapes and twists, and once the bark is peeled off a really nice grain texture. some of the pieces I could cut could be 4 feet long and up to 6 inches thick! 

I was thinking that if I didnt put it in the substrate, but instead mounted it to the upper areas of a viv with silicone or gorilla glue it would have a better chance of lasting.
What do you think?

Ive seen some pics on terracom.tk where im sure they are using it this way and it looks great, and makes me want to do it. 
Thanks all


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Jason,

I have found that grapevine does very well in vivs as long as it is kept up off the substrate. I used it for years when I used to keep grandis day geckos and have been using it in my frog vivs too. 

The sandblasted type doesn't mold over nearly as bad as the other type.

Chris


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks. I figure too that with all the bark peeled off it wont mold as bad either.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm pretty new to the hobby but I do have a tank with a piece of elevated ghostwood in it that I just really wanted to use. The tank is around 2 months old and the wood itself has become the moldiest in areas where no light hits and where it is touching the substrate and wall, although the wood is somewhat unsightly now Im glad I included it. However time will tell how well it holds up. Here are a couple pics, the 1st one is when the tank was 1st built and the 2nd is what the wood looks like today after around 8 weeks.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys...

I personally havent used grape wood, but i have seen it being used in Aquariums with no ill effects or break downs etc...

I had shyed away from it for years, but since i saw loads of planted aquariums utilizing it, I would like to try it sometime...

If it can be used in Aquariums then i dont see why it wouldnt do fine in terrariums...

Richie...

P.S nice tank man!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Jason, I had some grapewood I soaked for about a week and it hasn't had a mold problem since I used it in the tank. I know it will rot quicker than most woods, but it is a very interesting piece I couldn't pass up. I would say sandblast it, soak it and use it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When I've used it in wet conditions it has broken down more quickly than hardwoods but you should still get a few years out of it. I used the vine without it being dried or cured so that might have made a difference. 

If you want it to last longer you could always seal it with some polyurethane. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks for the replies you guys!!!!


----------

